# A Conductor Quiz



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Here's one for you...can you identify a well-known conductor, living or dead, who started out playing each common orchestral instrument? 

1. Flute/Piccolo:
2. Oboe:
3. Clarinet:
4. Bassoon:
5. Horn:
6. Trumpet:
7. Trombone:
8. Tuba:
9. Percussion:
10. Timpani:
11. Harp:
12. Violin:
13. Viola:
14. Cello:
15. Double Bass:

I have a list with a couple of blanks.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

3. I think Colin Davis
14. Toscanini


----------



## Kollwitz (Jun 10, 2018)

I think Giulini played the viola.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

15 -Kouusevitsky
6- Nelsons
9 - Fennell
4 - Weisberg


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Oramo played (and plays) the violin. There is even a recording of him playing it in Kurtag's Kafka Fragments.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

9. Percussion: Simon Rattle
14. Cello: John Barbirolli


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Gunther Schuller played French horn before becoming a composer and conductor.

Gerard Schwarz played first trumpet in the New York Philharmonic before taking up the conductor's baton.

Bernard Haitink played the violin and oboe in orchestras before taking courses in conducting.

Michael Tilson Thomas was an oboist.


----------



## Euler (Dec 3, 2017)

Quite a challenge if they must be well-known _as conductors_. Famous musicians who dabble in conducting would be easier, though I'd still fail to name a bloody harpist 

Prominent conductors:

Flute: Frans Brüggen
Oboe: Rudolf Kempe
Trumpet: Daniel Harding
Timpani: Simon Rattle
Violin: Lorin Maazel
Viola: Charles Dutoit
Cello: Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Double Bass: Zubin Mehta


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Klaus Tennstedt started out as a violinist, until the unfortunate growth on his finger.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Patrick Gallois plays the flute.
Heinz Holliger is mainly an oboe chap, but he has done quite a bit of conducting too.


----------

